# Liquid Goats milk soap



## 3littleEs

Has anyone ever tried to make liquid goats milk soap?  As in goats milk, potassium hydroxide, and oils???   Wanting to try this!


----------



## lsg

I haven't, but I found a link to a recipe:

http://www.ehow.com/how_4843282_liquid-goat-milk-soap.html


----------



## Lindy

I wonder if you can do this the same way as some do CP - cut the water amount in half and do a glycerin melt for the lye portion and then add the milk to your oils....  I see an experiment in my future.... LOL


----------



## PippiL

I just did,the soap is dark brown,looks just like Guinness beer.I don't really noticed a difference from my regular LS.


----------



## whitetiger_0603

I know this is a little late, but i've been working with LS for goat milk and through trial and error I've found a few things out:

It only works well with the CP method.  HP burns the milk, and with the KOH already trying to cook the milk during the lye to liquid stage, you don't want to over cook it any more than you have to.  That being said...

FREEZE YOUR MILK!  Doesn't matter what kind.  Freeze it and slowly add the lye to it that way, letting the lye melt the milk.  You're less likely to burn it that way.  Then once it's all melted and incorporated, cover and put it in the fridge, or an ice bath, to further cool the mixture.  Then go about your soap making process, again, using the CP method.  Be aware, that neutralization may need to be done using Borax, or you can let it sit and "cure" like with solid soaps.  

If you do burn it, the ONLY thing I've found to help "mask" the smell, is Honey and Oatmeal Cybilla FO from Brambleberry.  Something about that scent, and the burnt smell, just mesh.  As for "fixing" the burnt color, Kaolin clay might help, but it will cause a lot of slip in the tub.  You can also try a white irridescent powde, or Zinc or Titianimum Oxides.

If anyone has anything to add to this, or correct me, please share.  Cause I'd love to know myself.


----------



## PippiL

Thank you and it is never to late.
My dark brown LS is a hit,I added patchouli and called it dirty hippy.I will try again using your tips.


----------



## whitetiger_0603

Oh if there was a like button for your last comment.  

Are those plastic amber bottles?  They look nice!  And how do you do your labels.  I heard using a regular printer isn't a good idea.  But I have a photo smart printer so I'm wondering if that would make a difference.  Sorry to hijack. Your labels are cute. 

Sent from my HTC One using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## PippiL

Thanks:razz:
I use online labels and a regular printer.
http://www.onlinelabels.com/standard.htm
Here is my Facebook site,you can check out the labels,I have made thus far and always come out good.
https://www.facebook.com/desperatesoapwife.net


----------



## AKjulz

That looks great!  I SO need to try my hand at liquid soap again. 
The only problem I have with doing my own labels is they don't do well when wet. With a regular ink jet printer the ink runs and with my labeling printer even it they don't run, they still get wrinkly.


----------



## Marit

I have made a few batches. It's a bit of a trial-and-error thing, experimenting with different volumes of goat milk, different oils etc. It's very addictive  You always want to try out new recipes/methods/scents etc.


----------



## whitetiger_0603

So I completely didn't take my own advice and messed up another batch.    
I did great mixing the Lye and milk.  The milk was frozen solid and I let the Lye slowly melt it.  While it sat in an ice bath.  But when it came time to mix with oils,  that bad habit of increasing temps kicked in. 

So lesson learned.  Cold process all the way. Great thing about liquid soap is we can neutralize on our own rather than wait for it to cure. 
However,  I did just purchase a little Kindle book from Amazon on Goat Milk soaping from a lady who owns her own goats.  It's really cheap,  less than $5. Imma read it soon,  but I figured I'd share. Don't remember the name or author but it was the only ebook that came up in my search and I figured it didn't hurt to buy since it was so cheap. 

Sent from my HTC One using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## whitetiger_0603

OK,  the name of that ebook is called "Making Goat Milk Soap;The Simple Art"  and I've only read a few pages in a like what I see so far.


----------

